# i did my first canning tonight.



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Just did my first canning tonight, waiting to see if it took. While I was doing it, (2 and a half hours from apples to canned apples) I thought man I can buy a lot of canned fruit from the store for this time if I had been working. But then when I was done I found I enjoyed doing it. I could have saved some time if i bought premade syrup, but hey now I know how to make that too. It must be even better canning something you have grown. Im gonna have to wait a while for that. Overall I learned a new skill and I still have 48 more jars to fill LOL.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

New skills are priceless ... congrats!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Awesome- Congrats!! Hope to try canning soon too


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Cool. Planning on giving it a try myself soon. Good job


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You'll better watch it, its habit forming!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yup, it is addicting.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Wait till you do meat, then you will want to get into the really wierd stuff! LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> Congratulations! Wait till you do meat, then you will want to get into the really wierd stuff! LOL


Like leftovers!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on learning a new skill! It's like taking that pill on the Matrix movie - a whole new world has opened up to you and there's no going back. :eyebulge: It's quite empowering to know that you can process your own food. Have fun!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I thought man I can buy a lot of canned fruit from the store for this time if I had been working.


Yeah probably you could but the way I like to think about it is that you'd have to have the option of working extra time, such as overtime because what you did was trade your time for a product without spending any money, so with regular work being the baseline the time spent there is a sunk cost, meaning you'd be a bit cash poorer and have the extra leisure time, time which doesn't earn you money. Secondly you have to account for your net earnings after all the deductions have been taken off and after your expenses of getting to and from work are also deducted. Then you have to account for the time to go shopping and any taxes you have to pay.

I doubt that this actually flips the value equation 180 degrees but it probably narrows it down somewhat and if you don't actually have the option of voluntarily choosing to work overtime in order to trade your leisure time for income, then today you are a bit cash richer than you would be if you bought the food at a store and you traded time in meal preparation against time loafing around.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grats! getting ready to try my first batch in... well, a couple weeks lol

Will be looking to see what you've learned since I'm a newbie too!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats! In no time you'll be answering questions about canning to new folks on this forum who've never done it before. Good job, Biobacon!


----------

